# HELP! CSS SDX15 Audible Hum!



## 1999cutiger (Sep 11, 2008)

I need some help. This is really puzzling me. I just hooked up my SDX15 for the first time and I have a fairly loud humming sound coming from the subwoofer. Currently, I have the dual 2 ohm voice coils run single 4 ohm. I was not sure which negative and positive to connect to each other (there are two possibilities), so I picked them at random. Anyway, does it matter which way to wire this speaker in a 4 ohm configuration? If I have it backwards, would it cause a humming sound? 

I guess this could be a ground loop. I'm not sure what would cause it or how to correct it. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bottom diagram shows how to wire a dual 2 ohm sub for 4 ohms.

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp?Q=1&I=22


----------



## 1999cutiger (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the diagram....that is exactly how I have it wired....but you have two options as to how to connect the positive and negative to each other. Does it matter which ones I use?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Doesn't matter which one you use as long as the positive of one coil and the negative of the other coil go to the amp.


----------



## 1999cutiger (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Mike....that is what I thought. I must have a ground loop somewhere in my system. I have never had one before. The search begins....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

1999cutiger said:


> Thanks for the comments Mike....that is what I thought. I must have a ground loop somewhere in my system. I have never had one before. The search begins....


Did you add any new equipment to the setup??? ...maybe the amp to power the sub??? :huh:


----------



## 1999cutiger (Sep 11, 2008)

I found the source of the problem....the hum was coming from my satelite coax cable. I will have to isolate it. Thanks very much for the feedback.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

1999cutiger said:


> I found the source of the problem....the hum was coming from my satelite coax cable. I will have to isolate it. Thanks very much for the feedback.


There's the famous hum source again ...faulty/improper grounding :foottap:

Read this thread about  Grounding  :yes:


----------

